# Muir Woods PA



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

For the first time since I was 12, I did a new HO setup, simple oval for my first outing using an Athearn starter set. I put more emphasis on the scenery, based on my fuzzy recollections of growing up in western PA. Set in the late 60's.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like a nice place to grow up in.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Right down to the cranky old man yelling at kids to get off his lawn

😄


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice little layout, good job.
Nice details and good planing, busy but not overcrowded.

Magic


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

More pics


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

You've placed a lot to look at in one small layout, but I agree with Magic...it's not too crowded. Good job! 

And the lights look very nice. :appl:


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks guys, glad you like. My girlfriend lobbied for the lights, glad I did it. May add a radio/tv tower on top of the tunnel.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Something is out of whack.

I never saw a Batman episode on TV in Muir Woods


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

A buddy of mine gave me this PRR gondola car as a b'day gift in January.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KG Bird said:


> Right down to the cranky old man yelling at kids to get off his lawn
> 
> 😄


Was that you he was yelling at back then? 

Nicely done, soon I can see another sheet of plywood being added on.
Got to have a lake for the boat to go fishing. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> KG Bird said:
> 
> 
> > Right down to the cranky old man yelling at kids to get off his lawn
> ...


Definitely, getting yelled at by the cranky old man was a rite of passage. 
😄

Eventually I will be adding a small section off to the left with the road continuing, a dead end spur line, trees, a mountain and a small radio station.


----------

